# New York  - shop opening and closing times



## dublingirl1 (24 Oct 2007)

Does anyone know what time shops close in NY e.g. Macys etc. Is it 6pm


----------



## ubiquitous (24 Oct 2007)

why not check their website(s)?


----------



## Sherman (24 Oct 2007)

It's a long shot, but could you try Macy's website perhaps?


----------



## pc7 (24 Oct 2007)

was there the weekend, it has 10am listed as opening time but we went at 9.15 and the doors were open?


----------



## foxylady (24 Oct 2007)

pc7 said:


> was there the weekend, it has 10am listed as opening time but we went at 9.15 and the doors were open?


 
Sunday opening is ten at macys and most other shops. Think they all close around the 9 or 10 mark.


----------



## Sue Ellen (24 Oct 2007)

See here.


----------

